# We Gave In



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OKAY I hate to admit it, but we couldn't wait any longer!! We are as I type this OBing in the side yard!! DH is watching "I am Legend" I'm on here and half watching. We did watch "RV" earlier tonight. I haven't laughed so much in a long time. Temps are still only 50ish days, and 30ish nights, so aren't hooked up to water, but maybe by this time next month!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

I so get you guys...............we sat out in ours this afternoon talking about our first trip out this coming weekend to Lake Wateree and didn't want to go back into the house.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOOD FOR YOU !!!! Nothing better than a little "get away". no matter how close it might be.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We're joining our inlaws for our first (ever) camping exparience tomorrow! They won't be staying with us as they manage the place, which is probably a good thing. Still, I have done a ton of mods, and I can't wait to see how everything worlks out. I've done the dual 6vs, solar panel, Reese dual cam, LCD install, tornado, remote thermometer/weather station, maxx air vents, atwood 2500, baby holder for the bunkhouse, lockbox, and MB Quart speaker upgrade (AMAZING!... the best of them all!)


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...thats a good way to save on fuel


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We "sideyard" camp at least once a month. In fact, we did it last night.

It rained during the night, and the sound of the rain hitting the top of the slideout was very soothing.

We have not had the Outback out of the side yard since Christmas. We've been very busy taking care of other pressing items.

Hopefully we can get out a couple of times before Topsail in June.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good for you is right.








My son has the itch really bad as well. He has been hanging out everyday into the evenings in the Outback for the last 4 days.







He stands at the back door & asks, "camping in the Outback?" We offered to sleep in there Friday & Sat night, however when he gets good & tired he decides he wants to sleep in the house.









So, wasn't it awesome sleeping out there?







Did you get the Memory Foam Topper for your bed?

Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Good for you is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,
It was awesome sleeping out there!! So much quieter than th house even though we were just a few feet away!! PLUS DH who is a very early riser 7 days aweek needed his coffee, so went back to the house early, no clanging coffee pot, no coffee smell, no washer or dryer. I slept WAY in!! 
We did get the memory foam topper yesterday at walmart, just the inch and a half one, (the only one they had in queen). What a difference!! We had never slept in this OB before, but a huge improvement over the other OB. Probably won't OB during the week, but are thinking it's a very good possibility for next weekend again.
Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

kmcfetters said:


> ...thats a good way to save on fuel


Yeah, we're thinking we might do alot of sideyard camping!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

lori26 said:


> I so get you guys...............we sat out in ours this afternoon talking about our first trip out this coming weekend to Lake Wateree and didn't want to go back into the house.


We do this often too, open the slides and try not to notice the brick wall 6 inches from the window. DW and I find it fun to plan our OB adventures sitting around the dinette in the TT. We'll be camping next weekend also, so glad camping season is here... well close enough.








Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder if I'd get in trouble camping in the storage lot where my Outback is parked?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wonder if I'd get in trouble camping in the storage lot where my Outback is parked?


You know the old saying, its easier to ask forgiveness than permission. So why not.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Here ..here..thats what I always say too.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> OKAY I hate to admit it, but we couldn't wait any longer!!


It would be FAR FAR worse if you COULD wait!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> OKAY I hate to admit it, but we couldn't wait any longer!!


It would be FAR FAR worse if you COULD wait!!!!
[/quote]

This is sooo true!! I hadn't thought of it that way!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> OKAY I hate to admit it, but we couldn't wait any longer!!


It would be FAR FAR worse if you COULD wait!!!!
[/quote]

This is sooo true!! I hadn't thought of it that way!!
[/quote]







Ember, it's ALLLLLLLLLL about perspective!


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We camped in the driveway saturday night. Our kids have been bugging us to sleep out there. It was all good until about 2am when a pack of Turkeys came in through the back woods and got my dogs barking.

Other than that it was nice to sleep out there, especially in the rain with the windows open.

On a side note, we are having an 18 x 26 Car Port built on Wednesday. I will post pictures of our new Outback "House" later in the week.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We can't have the windows open yet, we are actually still running the furnace, BUT we have been in the OB every Friday and Saturday night since I started this thread!! It's still nice!!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this post somehow. I couldn't take it anymore either. I was on Spring Break (vacation) last week and we didn't get to go camping anywhere







So....by Saturday night I had enough. We "camped" in the side yard. I loved it








Next time we are going to "camp" in the backyard so our dogs can go "camping" with us. (They love to sit under the awning with us - but we don't take them camping.) 
Four dogs + Car Sick = One Nasty Mess

Mrs. Big A


----------

